# Cheesecake - changes from no-bake to baked?



## Amarox (Dec 9, 2008)

Alright, I have these ingredients...

1 (9-inch) graham cracker crumb crust
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese
1 (14 ounce) can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
1/3 cup lemon juice
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Okay, now the reasons I listed those ingredients, is because it is a recipe that I have made many times in the past; however, it isn't a cooked cheesecake, it's a chilled one.

What would I need to change (or do) to turn it into a cooked cheesecake, like a New York Cheesecake for example?

My assumption is I would put it in the oven for an hour, then let it sit in the oven for another hour with the oven open but turned off, then chill it. But, I don't know if that would work with this recipe because the New York Cheesecake recipes I've read all have a ton of cream cheese in them, but I think they're also way larger pies than what I'm making.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2008)

Find yourself a real New York style cheesecake recipe (I happen to have one right here) and add what's necessary to your ingredients to make it right. Trying to use a no bake recipe to make a baked cheesecake will not make you happy.​ 

*Cheesecake*

*For the Crust:*​

2 1/3 C Graham Cracker Crumbs
1/2 C Unsalted Butter, melted
1/4 C Sugar ​ 
*For the Filling:*​ 
2 Lb Cream Cheese, room temp.
1 1/2 C Sugar
1/4 C Flour
5 Eggs
16 Oz Sour Cream
1/4 C Milk
1 T Vanilla Extract​ 
*Make the Crust:*
Position the oven rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 375° F. ​ 
Wrap the outside of a 10-inch-diameter springform pan with heavy-duty foil. ​ 
Combine all the ingredients in a food processor. Pulse just until the crumbs are moist. ​ 
Press the crumb mixture firmly onto the bottom and 2 inches up the sides of the prepared pan. Use a flat bottomed glass or measuring cup to press the crumbs into place.​ 
Bake until the crust begins to brown, about 8 minutes. Transfer the pan to a cooling rack. Maintain oven temperature. ​ 
*Make the Filling:*
Using an electric mixer, beat the cream cheese and sugar in a large bowl until will blended then beat in the flour. ​ 
Add the eggs 1 at a time, beating just until combined. Beat in the sour cream, milk and vanilla. Pour the filling into the crust. ​ 
Place the springform pan in large roasting pan. Pour enough hot water into the roasting pan to come half way up the sides of pan. ​ 
Bake the cheesecake until just set in center and top is slightly puffed and golden brown, about 1 hour. ​ 
Turn off oven and keep the door closed. Leave the cake in the oven for 1 hour. ​ 
Remove springform pan from roasting pan and remove the foil. Cool it on a cooling rack for a couple of hours. Refrigerate at least 6 hours. Cover and refrigerate overnight before removing from the pan.
To remove the cake from the pan, first run a thin bladed knife around the inside of the pan to separate the cake from the side of the pan. Remove the springform sides.​ 
Place the cheesecake with the pan bottom on a burner and heat it for about 10 seconds. This will soften the butter in the crust so you can slide the cake off the pan bottom onto a serving plate. Use a long frosting spatula or knife blade to ease the transfer.​


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2008)

OK, you need to add 1 8oz block of cream cheese to that, and take the lemon juice down to 1/4 cup. Blend til smooth, pour into crust and bake for an hour. Then you can either leave it like that and put topping on it to serve (after its cooled) or you can put 8 oz of sour cream on top and put it back in the oven for about 5 more minutes. 

This is the cheesecake I make quite often and we like it a lot. If you want it "New York" style you will need to add more cream cheese. 

Here is a link to the Eagle Brand Recipe with tips for you.


----------

